# Betta and Platy tank mates.... Doesnt seem to be working for me.



## AJp34 (Feb 21, 2009)

I first off wanted to start by saying I am very new to this hobby and have found that this forum is by far the best one I have found. I have one male betta and one platy. They have been togethor for nearly twenty four hours and they seem to be alright togethor (at times). 

However, when I checked on them earlier today, I found that the platy has a nice little U-shaped chunk missing from his tail. The only suspect being the betta (since there are no other tank mates). The guy at the fish store told me that they would work well togethor. 

I'm not sure what I should do to solve this problem. I dont know if getting a second platy woud solve the problem, however, my tank may not be big enough for that. 

I can watch them as the betta slow harasses and stalks the platy. Any ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## KILO (Feb 22, 2009)

first off what size is your tank and i may be wrong but betta's typically need to be alone or they will try and kill everything but maybe a larger tank. but get a second opinion


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hello and welcome.
personally i would only keep the betta on his own,
he won't hate you for it,he'll enjoy the tank to himself.
as already asked what size tank are they in.


----------



## AJp34 (Feb 21, 2009)

The tank im working with is a 2.5 gallon. I feel that I may have been mislead by the guy at the fish store. He seemed very knowlegable for the most prat though. The more articles that I read say that two fish in a 2.5 gal is not a good idea, however, the next article I read totally contradicts the last. I dont know who or what to believe. It seems that its mostly based on opinion.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

That would be a GREAT mix in a larger tank! Atleast 5 gallons if you want a tankmate 4 ur betta!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would keep just the betta in the 2.5 gallon. In a large enough tank, sometimes bettas can tolerate tankmates but they are very territorial and some just don't do well with tankmates.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

dramaqueen said:


> I would keep just the betta in the 2.5 gallon. In a large enough tank, sometimes bettas can tolerate tankmates but they are very territorial and some just don't do well with tankmates.


Agreed. I think it would be wisest to separate them before more harm is done.


----------



## Rikesh (Sep 23, 2008)

In my first few months of fishkeeping, i had a similar problem. One of the reason of having my second tank( and a temporary hate for my first betta) was that one morning, I saw it with the rear side of a platy fry sticking from the mouth of my betta. I immediately banned him from the tank, and got another little tank for him.


----------



## mitcore (Apr 5, 2008)

bettas can be good community fish, but it has always been better if they are out numbered, i currently have a male betta in a com tank with angels, gouramis, congos, widows and a few others, now i have had no issues, 
but yes they are right bettas are happy on thier own, 
but like i said they can live in a com tank, just out number the betta


----------



## Rikesh (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah.. I currently have 2 females in my com tank. They chase each other sometimes but they are fine. No signs of fin nipping. I keep them seperated from the male. Last time I put a male to the comm tank, it spawned right in the middle of the tank


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you don't want babies, don't put males and females together. lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

In a tank that small, they should be the only fish in there, you can probably take either one of them back to the pet store where you got them if you don't want to start a bigger/or second tank.

Good luck with them. Remember though, some bettas just aren't good with other fish no matter what you put them with unless the tank is big enough for them to never run into another fish


----------



## OscarsMommy (Mar 17, 2009)

One, that tank is a perfect size for your betta. It is a bit too small for a tank mate. However, it also depends on the temprament of your betta. Some are more aggressive than others. Your betta may just be a single dweller...which is fine. 

I am quite nervous, I am going to try and introduce my betta to some tank mates at the end of this week, although, my tank is 10 gallons...working up to a move to a 30-50gallon tank soon.

Good luck!!


----------



## crowntailbettalover (Mar 16, 2009)

u shouldnt put a male and female 2gether anyway way because the will probably fight and the male might kill her. if she gets pregnaut and he shows no interest she will probably die.


----------



## crowntailbettalover (Mar 16, 2009)

hope it works out 4 u


----------



## Rikesh (Sep 23, 2008)

crowntailbettalover said:


> u shouldnt put a male and female 2gether anyway way because the will probably fight and the male might kill her. if she gets pregnaut and he shows no interest she will probably die.


:tease: OMG I could stop laughing reading at that!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Bettas do NOT get pregnant. They are egg layers, not livebearers


----------

